# Looking for a 16ft Hypalon Raft



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Looking for a used 16ft raft, NRS or Hyside. If it needs some TLC that's ok, but nothing that needs extensive repairs. Old is ok if it's still got life. What's out there? 

Also, I'm in Northern Colorado, so either willing to meet would be preferable. Will be headed to Moab in early March so willing to meet along that journey as well. Grand Junction, Moab, High-Country. 

Thanks.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I have an older 16 foot Avon bucket boat. Don't have pictures but it holds air. $600 and that includes frame, wood dry box, Bimini, drop floor. Everything but oars.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

NoCo said:


> I have an older 16 foot Avon bucket boat. Don't have pictures but it holds air. $600 and that includes frame, wood dry box, Bimini, drop floor. Everything but oars.


Plus $5 for a bucket at Home Despot and a few oars and you'll have a setup on the river.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

If i had oars and a bucket the price would be somewhere around $7000 Andy. Oh it's worth it. Made in UK! The boat will last a lifetime!


----------



## gkelchner (May 21, 2007)

I have a 16' Hyside 4 thwart in very good condition, self bailer, about 8 years old. $2000
If interested cal Greg 970 390 3020 Eagle CO


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

NoCo and Andy, thanks for the thoughts, I am not too keen on a non self bailing boat, although now I know where everyone gets those orange buckets I always see on the river! 

gkelchner I'll DM you. Thanks.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

I sold a friend my 15' Odyssey bucket boat and know he wants to sell it now. He went big and spent big bucks on new everything. Probably wants $600. The tubes are fine but the floor needs some TLC. Steel frame, 3 oars, etc. It has nice lines and is great in the big stuff. It's name is the "Kayenta Queen". We live in Grand Junction.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks, but I am only looking for a SB boat. I have a few good options at this point, so thank you everyone for letting me know what you have.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

NoCo said:


> If i had oars and a bucket the price would be somewhere around $7000 Andy. Oh it's worth it. Made in UK! The boat will last a lifetime!


And has it been very well taken care of, and "does NOT look it's age"?
"Very rare"? 
If you have some old, roten, P.F.D.'s, bet you could Craig list it for $8,000!


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

I've changed gears, not looking for a 16' anymore, I think a 15 is actually what I am looking for. Hyside 15' Pro, or NRS E-150. Basically I am looking for a 7' wide by 15' hyaplon boat with thwarts (3 would be ideal, but I can deal with 2).


----------

